# paint gone dull/powdery



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

got burstner 748 which has metal sides,
washed it today and most of bottom half and cab has gone all dull and looks terrible 
what s best to use to get this back to how should be then keep it like that which im guessing is waxing


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

T-cut, auto glym super resin polish, auto glym high def wax, jobs a good .ern

Dennis


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

dave-rsvr said:


> got burstner 748 which has metal sides,
> washed it today and most of bottom half and cab has gone all dull and looks terrible
> what s best to use to get this back to how should be then keep it like that which im guessing is waxing


I use Mer polish , that's quite easy to use , try a small area first , if that works do the rest , if it does not bring up a nice shine after doing small area ,use "T - Cut" before polish, don't leave the T-cut on too long before wiping off it won't shine (it's the polish afterwards that will make it shine) ,don't rub it too hard as T-Cut is a abrasive and what you are actulally doing is taking off a little paint , apply Mer regularly like every 2 months or so . 
Most of all be careful with the T-Cut it only takes off a little minisrue amount of paint rub it on in a straightish line , polish in a circular motion .

ps. if that does not work you may want to have a paint job , but get proffessional advice first.

Tony A


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*polish*

Hi
not being a expert I took some advice and ended up giving the van a good wash then applying auto glym super resin polish, making sure it was buffed in well. then when dry (white haze) buff out well. this gave my dull paint work a really good shine, after this I applied auto glym extra gloss protection which while it did not improve the shine too much it certainly makes the rain run off !!
hope this helps, Im sure there will be more advice coming 
Oh and by the way It took me nearly three days to complete this job I was lucky with the weather

good luck
regards

Paul


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: polish*



owl129 said:


> Hi
> not being a expert I took some advice and ended up giving the van a good wash then applying auto glym super resin polish, making sure it was buffed in well. then when dry (white haze) buff out well. this gave my dull paint work a really good shine, after this I applied auto glym extra gloss protection which while it did not improve the shine too much it certainly makes the rain run off !!
> hope this helps, Im sure there will be more advice coming
> Oh and by the way It took me nearly three days to complete this job I was lucky with the weather
> ...


time is needed for doing motorhome thats for sure


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Do not use T-Cut unless as a last resort. Once you remove the top layer of paint it will always give you problems.

Use Auto Glym Super Resin Polish with a bit of 'elbow grease' and that should sort it.

JohnW


----------



## VEEBUG74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Would use a farcela dry use compound will do the trick what body shops use.
If u have any scratches just rub carefully and dependant how deep they are it will remove them.
Also if u have surface contamination tar,insects,etc would purchase a claybar and do that prior to compounding  
Would be wise to apply a good carbunara wax and not one of the artificial chemical types.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Veebug 74 is spot on, farecla as the professionals use to bring back the shine!


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Do not use T-cut, as far as I can remember T-cut contains ammonia which can dull 2k paint. Your vehicle has been painted in 2k solid colour. T-cut as far as I am aware is for cellulose paint. 

What you are seeing on the paint surface is oxidisation of the colour pigments. Red colours are the worst for this, you will have seen red cars that have now gone pink.

The problem will only go away completely by re-painting, however we have found that if you polish the paint surface with a dry use compound “3m Fast Cut Plus” until you are happy with the shine. The shine will last up to 3 months. If you want the shine to last longer apply a resin based compound like “Super Guard” or “Diamond Brite”. The resin based wax polish products provide a semi permanent clear skin over the paint work protecting it from oxidisation.

You can also use “Concept Clay” which is like plaster sine, this only removes contaminants from the paint surface and is not abrasive. Its great for removing road tar and bird droppings but it may take longer to remove oxidisation. Again apply a resin based polish when you are happy with the shine. 

3m Fast Cut Plus is a fine abrasive so be aware that when you are using it you are removing the top layer of paint, be careful not to polish through especially on the edges.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dave-rsvr - What have you been using in your wash for the van to 'suddenly' go dull? Your problem probably starts here. 

I have never cleaned a car or motorhome in my life with anything but a neutral detergent and they always look as good as new years after. Many of the cleaning products on the market are little more than watered down industrial strippers and you can often see who has been using them. Manufacturers paint their vehicles to protect the metal, owners then, for some reason, polish the paint to protect that, next someone will come along with something to protect the polish - it' all a waste of time and not necessary.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Polishing is a time consuming task however you do it. I bought a cheap orbital polisher from Aldi or Lidles and it decimated the time taken and saved me a lot of aching arms the day after.
I am certain the trade advice above is the best advice but my van looks good by taking a MMM's subscription.
I got a big pack of Autoglym with everything I could need and still have plenty left after 3 good polishes.
I also got a years supply of 3M's and some other magazine; free membership to their club but best of all a free cup of coffee at Warners shows :lol: :lol: :lol: . Oh yes! I also have a shiny van.
Alan


----------

